# Kanji ID



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Can someone ID these kanji that are stamped on the left side of the blade. Does it refer to the steel used?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 30, 2020)

__





池田鍛錬所　IKEDA TANRENJO






sakai-hokushin.jp


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 30, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

